# Brother HL 2140 Printer / Mac OSX computer



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi folks. First, please note I have a Mac OSX computer, and a Brother HL 2140 printer, as stated in the heading. I used the printer - no problem - last year, but ran out of toner and didn't get any more until this week. In the interim, I was a little rusty in figuring the printer out, but as it stands right now, the printer's blue light is on and it appears as if all systems are 'go.' However.....

When I clicked on my 'File' heading at the top left of my screen, and clicked on 'print,' I did not get the normal scroll down window that asked me from what page to what page I wanted printed, etc. I don't know why it's not there and have no idea how to get it to return. All that came up was a small window that had the 'Brother HL...' heading, but no directions, and nowhere to put info. And as for the printer's response - it acted as if it was going to print, but the paper got caught in the little 'wheels' that push it into the machine, and I had to manually pull it out. 

I'm not sure what the problem is, whether it's with the printer - maybe some dust???, or if it's because the computer isn't acting properly. Can anyone assist?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The printer jamming is entirely a printer issue. That could be related to dust, wrinkled paper, dirty rollers, many things.

As to the small print dialog box, what program are you printing from? I know severals applications show their own small print dialog box before the showing OS X's normal print dialog with all the options you are looking for.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello again Headrush. You ask me what program I'm printing from - I have no idea. The heading at the top left of my screen just says 'Brother HL...' but as for inner workings of the computer, programs, and all the little choices you get when you click on a heading, I'm sorry, but no one has ever assisted me with them and I don't have the hours it would take for me to figure them out. I have no idea why things have changed since I last used the printer. Obviously, I must have clicked on something because the little scroll-down that asks what pages to print and confirms that you want to print, just isn't there. And when I click on the printer on the dock, the little window does not show 'printer ready' as it should. 

I get that the printer might need a bit of cleaning after sitting for a while, but something isn't on that should be in the computer as well. That's about all I can tell you. So where do we go from here?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hello again Headrush. You ask me what program I'm printing from - I have no idea. The heading at the top left of my screen just says 'Brother HL...'


If it says 'Brother HL' in the menu right next to the Apple menu in the upper left it sounds like you are running the software application that came with your printer and I'm pretty sure that's not what you are trying to print from.

Was it a web page or photo or document or whatever that you were trying to print from?
Before you pick *print* from the *File* menu in the menubar, what name is displayed to the right of the *Apple* menu in the menubar?



Pearlite said:


> Obviously, I must have clicked on something because the little scroll-down that asks what pages to print and confirms that you want to print, just isn't there. And when I click on the printer on the dock, the little window does not show 'printer ready' as it should.


If you remember how, a screenshot would really help here.



Pearlite said:


> I get that the printer might need a bit of cleaning after sitting for a while, but something isn't on that should be in the computer as well.


I just meant the printer jamming and the printer dialog box problem are different problems. Just a coincident they both happened now.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. About the heading next to the apple. If I were to attempt to print something right now, it would be 'Mail'. The other day it was 'Brother HL...' as I said, and I'm not entirely sure why it's different now. I know, regarding the printer, that when you right click on the printer in the dock, it should say 'Printer Ready' (if it's on that is), but that part of the menu is in gray right now, which means something isn't working right and it should be, because the printer is acting like it is ready.

Yes, I do know how to do a screen shot, but uploading it to you using Imageshop I would not be sure how to do. I have all the directions you gave me but haven't had to use them for awhile. I can copy and paste anything you'd like (I think), or if you let me know what to do to get that screenshot to you, I'll do my best. I just don't have the time right now to try printing and seeing what happens, but I will do so tomorrow as soon as I can. Thank you once again for your help Headrush.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I've tried cleaning the rollers in the printer and doing a bit of adjustments, and when the printer is turned on, the blue light remains on without any hint of error or any such thing. However, when I right click the printer in the dock, it does not say 'Printer ready' like it should. And when I clicked 'print' under the heading 'File', I got no response whatsoever. I just feel like something isn't adjusted correctly in the controls of the computer, but your guess is way better than mine. Any ideas?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I would start *System Preferences*, Click *Print & Fax*.

Your printer should be listed on the left, double click it.

In the window that opens, does it say your printer is paused or any other info.
(Screenshot of this window would be good)


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Welllll, I think I may have completed the screenshot as you asked. This is a copy of the window that appeared after I clicked on 'System Preference', clicked the 'Print and Fax' icon, and double clicked the printer on the left. I hope this works for you. I'm waiting for your next reply as you can get around to it. (This is the first time I've downloaded a screen shot - groovy.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is your printer connected via USB?
Has it been unplugged and plugged into a different USB port?

My suggestion would to be to remove your printer in the *Print & Fax* system preference panel and than re-add the printer.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Yes indeed, my printer has been unpluged, but as far as being plugged back into a different 'usb', not as far as I know. I'm not sure what a USB is, other than a USB pen which I use to store my stuff on, and obviously, that's not it. I did unplug it from the printer itself, with the wire still plugged into the same outlets, but plugged it back into those wires very shortly thereafter. How do I 'remove' the printer from the Print and Fax system preference panel and then get it back?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> How do I 'remove' the printer from the Print and Fax system preference panel and then get it back?


Select your printer on the left. (See your screenshot)
Click the minus button at bottom left. (printer removed)

To add, click the add button at bottom list, select *Default* in window that opens, it should see your USB printer.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I have to make sure of something here. In System Preference, after clicking Fax and Printer, and clicking on printer, when I click the - symbol, I get a scroll down that asks me if I want to 'cancel' printer. Do I click that or ignore it and just click on the + sign? (I don't want to do something drastic)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. I have to make sure of something here. In System Preference, after clicking Fax and Printer, and clicking on printer, when I click the - symbol, I get a scroll down that asks me if I want to 'cancel' printer. Do I click that or ignore it and just click on the + sign? (I don't want to do something drastic)


It should look something like this:










Clicking *Cancel* means you've changed your mind and to forget deleting.

So you want to click *Delete Printer*


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Okay, I've opened System Preferences, clicked the printer and the minus sign, clicked Delete Printer, and then clicked the plus sign and am sitting here with a box on my computer that's asking the name of my printer etc. What now?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When you click the plus button, does your screen look like this:










If yes, are there no printers listed in that window?

*Edit:* What version of OS X are you using? (In Apple menu, pick *About This Mac*)

Apparently there was a new driver released for this printer in October to address several problems including major issues with OS X 10.6.
I can't give you the link until I know what OS X version you have.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. No, when i clicked the + sign, this is what my picture looked like:









I've looked all over my printer and can only find the HL 2140 laser info. I'll have to have a look (somewhere) for my booklet because I don't have a clue whether it was OS X or not. The title that used to come on the top left of my screne when the printer was on just said Brother HL 2140 Printer - if that helps. When I clicked on plus yesterday, nothing happened at all except the same picture I gave you today. Where do we go from here?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> I've looked all over my printer and can only find the HL 2140 laser info. I'll have to have a look (somewhere) for my booklet because I don't have a clue whether it was OS X or not.


Not sure what you are saying here. My only guess is you are responding to my request to what OS X version you are running?



Pearlite said:


> The title that used to come on the top left of my screne when the printer was on just said Brother HL 2140 Printer - if that helps.


Since we deleted the printer it's normal that it is not listed anymore.



Pearlite said:


> When I clicked on plus yesterday, nothing happened at all except the same picture I gave you today. Where do we go from here?


Are you 100% positive nothing happens when you click the + button. You should get another window that opens.
I really need to find out what version of OS X you are running before I can suggest a few steps to take.

1) Do you have other user accounts on this computer?
2) Do you have an AIM/MobileMe account?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I figured out that maybe I didn't have any response from the 'plus' sign because my printer wasn't on at the time I did the whole 'System Preferences' thing. Is this correct? So I turned the printer on,







and this is what it looks like now. It's not quite what you showed me, but it does say 'USB'. Does this help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. I figured out that maybe I didn't have any response from the 'plus' sign because my printer wasn't on at the time I did the whole 'System Preferences' thing. Is this correct? So I turned the printer on,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The printer shouldn't have to be on to get the window after you press the + button.

P.S. You didn't attach the screenshot so not sure what you have but it sounds like it's right.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. This should come through for you. Have a look and see.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. This should come through for you. Have a look and see.


Nope. The link to imageshack you used is missing part of the address.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I tried to get the image to you again, but imageshack said something about 'band width exceeded' so I don't quite get their problem. Anyway, I will try again later to see if I can get the whole thing to you. Sorry about that.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I've tried again to give you the screen shot of what happened when I turned on the printer. It's at least back in my dock, whereas yesterday, I had only a ? sitting where my printer had been. Now your guess is as good as - no, make that better than mine.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I tried to show you the single sized picture of what my little pop up looks like now that I've turned on the printer and clicked on +. However, image shack is telling me that its 'too broad a band width' and I should upgrade. Well, money being what it is, I can't just upgrade right now. So, I guess if this doesn't come through, I'll just resort to describing what it is I'm looking at. I know I have yet to find that booklet but as soon as I can, I will, and I'll let you know. Anyway, here's the try.
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2900/screenshot20110328at103.png


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm confused for two reasons:

1) In post #23, its showing your printer added. It shouldn't automatically add the printer unless you pressed *Add* in that Add Printer Window.

2) In post #23 your printer is showing its status green meaning its should be fine. 
In post #24 the screenshot is showing the same printer not connected now.

Are you pressing anything else?

When making screenshots use *command* + *shift* + *4* and you can just pick the window you want instead of the entire screen, saving bandwidth.

If you go here: https://appleid.apple.com/cgi-bin/W...createacctype=lite&userid=dmac&localang=en_US
and get a free iChat account, we could use iChat and screen sharing which might make things easier.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Well, the best answer I can come up with regarding the change in Printer status is that in the first shot (23) I had already clicked + and then turned on the printer, whereas in the second shot (24), the printer was off. Yes, I remember how to do the command + shift +4, but I didn't know this is what made 'bandwidth' smaller. Duhhhh. Okay, I've signed up with IChat - not that I know much about it. My Id there is [email protected]. I still can't find my Printer Booklet, but as usual right now, I have to run. Thank you for your suggestions thus far. Should I try printing something maybe?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Well, you have assisted me once again. Even though the turning on of the printer shouldn't have made a difference, somehow it now is giving me the page that says 'From page ___ to page ___...' etc. So everything with the computer seems fine now, it's just the printer that seems to be slipping and not pushing the paper right out. That, as you say, is a problem with the printer. Thank you once again. It's good to work with you.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I hope you don't mind me contacting you on this issue. I had to purchase a new Brother 2240 printer, have gone through the installation process successfully, but am not sure if I should then go through the whole instruction you gave me last time on taking away and then adding the printer again. Since I am not knowledgeable on these subjects, I thought I would ask you if I need to follow those instructions again in order for this to operate properly, or if it should be operable as is? I ask because I don't want to screw something up before I even start.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

What is the exact model of the printer?

I ask because OS X 10.6 has built in support for several Brother printers with that number. (2240)
Is the printer connected by USB or is it on the network?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. I only know the printer as an HL-2240 Laser Printer. As to whether its connected by USB or network, I couldn't tell you off hand. Yes they have a website where I can go as support, which I looked into today earlier, but they wanted me to register it and that requires $30-$50 which I don't have. If you'd rather not get into this, I'll try looking at the site again, though I think that isn't going to be as fruitful as I'd like it to be. I can also ask the forum here, no problem. The reason I asked you this afternoon is because the printer itself is working, so this is really not a 'printer problem.' It's just whether or not I should go through the take away and add process again. When the printer is on, the heading on the upper left of my screen still reads Brother 2140, so obviously its not clued in that the printer has changed. Just let me know if you want to proceed.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. I only know the printer as an HL-2240 Laser Printer. As to whether its connected by USB or network, I couldn't tell you off hand.


Well, if it's connected by USB there will be a cable running from the printer directly into your Mac.



Pearlite said:


> Yes they have a website where I can go as support, which I looked into today earlier, but they wanted me to register it and that requires $30-$50 which I don't have.


Don't waste your time with that.



Pearlite said:


> The reason I asked you this afternoon is because the printer itself is working, so this is really not a 'printer problem.'


Can you clarify this a bit? So you can print from OS X to this printer or you just mean the printer itself works?



Pearlite said:


> When the printer is on, the heading on the upper left of my screen still reads Brother 2140, so obviously its not clued in that the printer has changed. Just let me know if you want to proceed.


I assume you mean when you open the printer in System preferences otherwise the name wouldn't be in the menubar.

If the printer works and prints from OS X, the name in the menubar and listed in *Print & Fax* System preferences is just cosmetic anyways. My guess is the 2240 uses the same driver as your old 2140 anyways.

*If* you wanted to correct the name, yes you would have to remove and add the printer like we discussed before.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Headrush! Thank you for replying to my running questions and comments. 

Okay, so when I 'installed' the printer with the disk they gave me, part of the process was to hook the printer up to the wall outlet but not to the computer, and press a 'go' button, and it would print a test sheet. I did that, it did that, and so I know that the printer itself is working. 

I realized a bit later, after I'd commented to you about the USB cable, that I remember they told me in the installation directions, to not plug the printer into the computer with the USB cable until a certain point. So yes, it is now plugged into my computer by that USB cable.

I was concerned that the title at the top left of my screen was still that of my former printer, but when I went into the System Preferences, it showed that printer as offline, and had a picture of the new printer with a green light showing on it. However, when I went to print a sheet from the screen, I could not find the 'print' heading under my Edit heading or file heading, so I will have to look up that process involving the System Preferences and - & +, and see if that makes a difference. I will do this tomorrow morning and let you know if it corrects the name of the printer, and lets me print from the computer. Talk to you later.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds like everything is OK.

You just need to highlight the old printer in the *Print & Fax* preference panel and click the minus button.

FYI. The print menu option under the *File* menubar doesn't always appear in every app or situation.
Make sure you are in a program that does print. (For example, Safari web browser)

*P.S. *Have you ever started */Applications/iChat* using that mac.com address you got?


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Once again, it has been very nice to work with you. Fast, efficient, to the point, very helpful. Thank you very much, and I hope you don't mind if I find you whenever the next problem comes along. Have a good day.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush. Once again, it has been very nice to work with you. Fast, efficient, to the point, very helpful. Thank you very much, and I hope you don't mind if I find you whenever the next problem comes along. Have a good day.


If your start iChat with that mac.com address you got, you should see me there too.
Using iChat would provide some cool tools like screen sharing.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Although I am on ichat, finding it is another matter. But I do have a question about uploading screenshots. I've made screenshots using the 'command, shift, 4' procedure, no problem. However, in trying to upload them onto some of the PTC sites, I keep getting told that 'unless its a jpg it can't be uploaded.' Well, how do I make it a jpg??? I don't see anything on my 'more info' section of the 'Choose File window' so I can't upload the shots until I find out how to do this.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Open */Applications/Utilities/Console*

When the window opens type the following line:

```
defaults write com.apple.screencapture type jpg
killall SystemUIServer
```
(hit enter key at the end of each line)

Screenshots should now be saved in jpeg format.


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush! I have copied down your info on making my screenshots into jpgs, but the admin of the particular PTC site that I was having trouble with, uploaded my shot before I could try out your method. I will keep this info in my records and when I need to upload a screenshot, I'll follow it as best I can and let you know how I did. 
I have my ichat info but couldn't figure out what domain heading to log into to get there, and didn't have time to try them all. Duhhhhh. Thank you for your help once again. Till next time.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Pearlite said:


> Hi Headrush! I have copied down your info on making my screenshots into jpgs, but the admin of the particular PTC site that I was having trouble with, uploaded my shot before I could try out your method. I will keep this info in my records and when I need to upload a screenshot, I'll follow it as best I can and let you know how I did.
> I have my ichat info but couldn't figure out what domain heading to log into to get there, and didn't have time to try them all. Duhhhhh. Thank you for your help once again. Till next time.


You only have to do that command *once*, and from then all your screenshots will be saved in jpg format.

(Which I use as default too (jpg))


----------



## Pearlite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Headrush. Okay, and thank you. I'll try to implement this as soon as possible.


----------

